#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Гантенг Тулку Ринпоче

## Векчел

Таши деле, Уважаемые.
Всех кто был на ретрите Гантенга Тулку Ринпоче и кто делает или собирается делать нендро этой линии или пока только хочет собраться :Smilie:  приглашаю к объединению. В смысле, все продолжают делать тоже самое, но уже знают что у них есть спутники на этом пути. Кроме того можно обмениваться информацией связанной с Ринпоче и радостными новостями(я сделал(а) недро, ну хотя бы 10000 :Wink: )
В общем пишитеvekchel@gmail.com
буду очень рад :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (23.01.2010)

----------

